# Grunting puppy?



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok don't laugh because you never find me posting a question like this. Out of all the dogs I have had over the years including rescues and my personal dog (well over 50 dogs) I have never had a puppy like this one. She grunts all the time. You ever pick up a puppy after they have ate and they grunt because they have a full belly? Like that but she grunts all the time. So my question is, has anyone had a puppy grunt all the time? She grunts when I pick her up till I put her down, she grunts when she plays or you are touching her in any way.
My concern is maybe she is grunting because she is uncomfortable in some way. She looks normal, eats, pees, poops, normal, It's not worms or anything like that. I guess I think I have seen it all pretty much in puppies that this one caught me off guard! Am I a paranoid dog mom?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Chino is a grunter. I swear he is half pig. It's perfectly normal. Im actually suprised none of your other dogs do it. It all has to do with the fact that breeds like Boxers and APBTs have a shorter muzzle, and their noses are tilted at an angle that makes the airway a little more narrow. Not a big deal... In fact i find it cute lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Actually that is not what I am talking about. I do have some of my short nose dogs make piggy noises because of the elongated pallets but this is a grunt like a fully belly grunt. It has nothing to do with the nose or airway. But thank you for trying to help, I saw pictures of chino I think in the DOTM, he is getting sooooo adorable.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

My pug groans all the time, (not snorts) it's like a gutteral UUUUHHHH when you pick her up, she lies down, climbs up etc, I think she just likes to make noise, she's a complainer lol.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Actually that is not what I am talking about. I do have some of my short nose dogs make piggy noises because of the elongated pallets but this is a grunt like a fully belly grunt. It has nothing to do with the nose or airway. But thank you for trying to help, I saw pictures of chino I think in the DOTM, he is getting sooooo adorable.


lol i stand corrected. I should have known when you said grunt and not snort.

but maybe you should have said gutteral... lol

and thanks about chino... he gets it from me lol :flush:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Indi was a grunter... I guess my question is... does her mouth open a little when you pick her up? when she grunts when you're touching her does she turn to the side toward your hand?


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Nytro is a grunter, he has been since we got him. 
he recently started with a hacking so we took him to the vet...
he has allergies. the vet said some of the grunting probably has something to do with the allergies, constricted airways and that.
we were givin the option of waiting it out, Nytro hasn't been bad since the lilacs in the yard quit blooming, or they would give us a antihistemine (spl?).
just a thought.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Loki doesn't grunt, but he does an almost whimper when you pet him or snuggle him. It's exclusively when he is in contact with me or my husband. I don't know if that is the same things as your grunting, but we always just say it's because he's got too much love in his little body and has to release it somehow. LOL, don't know the actual reason.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

NEELA said:


> Indi was a grunter... I guess my question is... does her mouth open a little when you pick her up? when she grunts when you're touching her does she turn to the side toward your hand?


Her mouth does not open and she does not act like it hurts. Maybe she is just talkative, if I can I will try to video it and post it.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yeah a video would help... I know when indi was a little one she would grunt when we petted her side. She would turn to your hand and grunt... i assumed it had to do with her trying to get around those big ol ribs lol.


----------



## CjsWifey (Jun 15, 2012)

performanceknls said:


> Ok don't laugh because you never find me posting a question like this. Out of all the dogs I have had over the years including rescues and my personal dog (well over 50 dogs) I have never had a puppy like this one. She grunts all the time. You ever pick up a puppy after they have ate and they grunt because they have a full belly? Like that but she grunts all the time. So my question is, has anyone had a puppy grunt all the time? She grunts when I pick her up till I put her down, she grunts when she plays or you are touching her in any way.
> My concern is maybe she is grunting because she is uncomfortable in some way. She looks normal, eats, pees, poops, normal, It's not worms or anything like that. I guess I think I have seen it all pretty much in puppies that this one caught me off guard! Am I a paranoid dog mom?


I have been looking for an answer to this as well.. I have a pitbull puppy (first on ei have owned) and as long as she is awake she is making this grunting type noise, I am trying to find out if it is normal...


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Rocco grunts and moans, he's 2 now and has since a pup. At first I thought it was discomfort...but now I think it's just a vocalization...He's got a load of vocalizations, and ' talks' to me....mostly complaints about being prevented from doing something, or being lifted or bathed...or that it's dinner,walk or play time.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Some of these dogs have been genetically or chemically predisposed for sore bones. Some are from growth spurts and week bones gone sore (happens alot with jocko redboy dogs as well with some game/OFRN crosses) these dogs genetically hit growth spurts but genetics operates by natures law no matter how we have manipulated the genes so when the dog hits them spurts the intake of protein, fats, calories and amino acids needs to maybe triple as if it was eatin and  half the day (humorous truth) .. This will prevent the life long grunts.. 

IF NOT GENETIC ... Its always tapeworms.. Just get the medicine for tapeworms and worm the dog. Tape worms are hard a dog and always have the animals digestive muscles in what I call false hemorrhaging. Most good vets will tell you they can't get a postive id on tapeworms even with the rice looking young worms in the stool unless they see eggs in the stool; or clear packing tape over the bung hole first thing in the morning. SO I just get the tape wormer. Strogid T and Protal Plus both get rid of all worms BUT tapeworms you have to get that wormer seperate or as a total wormer in the SafeGuard 4 products 8in1. Check the box they tell. I know you said it wasn't worms but most vets and breeders just do a common wormer which does not include tape worms. 

It could also be hearworms.. 


Either way (technically) its a medical issue, that you can address.. Hooch grunted and produced grunters and I trial'd and error'd found the source and cause and compared to other kennels and breeders and turnout was the same.. if they grunt on into adult hood its no thing just means sore bones or habit noise from having sore bones. Only you know what shes had exactly and her feeding regiments. I know you and I have agreed on feeding before these are just some things I've tucked under my 15yrs of bulldoggin' take from it what works for you and discard the rest.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

brock has always groaned when hes super comfy or when i try to move him and hes asleep. his mom ans sister both do it . it sounds like a super deep / low sigh


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

motocross308 said:


> brock has always groaned when hes super comfy or when i try to move him and hes asleep. his mom ans sister both do it . it sounds like a super deep / low sigh


see theres a groan to many is a grunt or old man type comfort stretch noise.. there is a reversed palette snort often called a reverse sneeze which often these dogs grunt kinda like a pig often...

What I thought she was leaning to was an uncomfortable guttural moan type grunt and this is what the reply is directed at.

Most all bulldogs snort and grunt ... to some degree.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> see theres a groan to many is a grunt or old man type comfort stretch noise.. there is a reversed palette snort often called a reverse sneeze which often these dogs grunt kinda like a pig often...
> 
> What I thought she was leaning to was an uncomfortable guttural moan type grunt and this is what the reply is directed at.
> 
> Most all bulldogs snort and grunt ... to some degree.


God i know that old man sound.. I do that all the time.. :angeldevi

Grunting, snorting, snarling, huffing, pig snorting, random bits of sound.. If all else is normal theres a high chance of the dog just being a dog.. Bulldogs in particular are some of the "noises" dogs i've been around.


----------

